# my blue claw cray and his tank.



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Just took a few pics since I was bored and he happend to be crawling around.
Dunno what his specific species is since im almost sure his title isnt " Blue clawed lobster" which is what it was where I got him (B.A barrie) so if some one could ID him thatd be awsome.Its hard to see him in some of the pics but his body is a blue and brown and his claws are blue with one white stripe on each.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I cant Id cause I dont know crays very well , nice tank and I like his hidey spot


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

its almost gotten too big for the cave on the left, guna have to get some rocks out soon and build one for it


----------

